# Suns to waive Vince Carter



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Vince Carter isn't a free agent yet, but sources close to the situation say the eight-time All-Star will be thrust onto the open market shortly after the end of the lockout.
> 
> Based on an amendment in his contract obtained by ESPN.com, Carter must be waived by the Phoenix Suns within 72 hours of the official start of free agency or his $18 million salary for the 2011-12 season becomes fully guaranteed.
> 
> ...


http://www.twackle.com/sitebar?url=...32/phoenix-suns-cut-vince-carter-lockout-ends


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Good riddance.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

For bad....nah I can't bring myself to say it. Suns need a lot of help though.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

half man half a season


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

dude was a cancer. Terrible trade.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Hyperion said:


> dude was a cancer. Terrible trade.


lol Dude was not a cancer... and wasn't the reason we made the trade... We made the deal for Gortat primarily. The plan was to buy Carter out from jump street. Suns knew he had next to nothing left regardless.

There were so many other problems with this team (and still are) to use Carter as a scape goat for us. This team is about to go deeper into the rabbit hole, and I doubt Sarver is going to bring us back any time soon.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HB said:


> For bad....nah I can't bring myself to say it. Suns need a lot of help though.


Go ahead and say it, doesn't bother me or us. We know this team sucks.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

chilltown said:


> lol Dude was not a cancer... and wasn't the reason we made the trade... We made the deal for Gortat primarily. The plan was to buy Carter out from jump street. Suns knew he had next to nothing left regardless.
> 
> There were so many other problems with this team (and still are) to use Carter as a scape goat for us. This team is about to go deeper into the rabbit hole, and I doubt Sarver is going to bring us back any time soon.


He would mock the hell outta teammates not talk to any of the teammates and when he realized that he wouldn't be signed by anyone he started playing for stats.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince mocked his teammates? I mean I am big Vince fan, but this is news to me. I thought he got along with the guys he played with


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

HB said:


> Vince mocked his teammates? I mean I am big Vince fan, but this is news to me. I thought he got along with the guys he played with


This.


Who knows what happened. I'm not a fan of Vince Carter, and I'm not pretending to be. But I can't put blame solely on him when I look at the follies that have happened over the last 5 seasons in Phoenix.

I would mock the hell out of Hakim Warrick too though...


----------

